# set design tools



## tekgoddess (May 7, 2007)

I'm looking for "woodies"...no not THOSE! I am told they are easy set design tools for scale models. Anyone know where to order them? A google search takes me to some pretty weird places.
Scale models are a real weakness for me. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Footer (May 7, 2007)

Are you looking for pop out furniture, different templates, a specific tool, basal wood??? Define woodies then we can get you somewhere.


----------



## Van (May 7, 2007)

Try this link
http://www.themagicaldollhouse.com/dollhouse-furniture.html


Also do your google search for "scale Model Furniture" or something of the like. You'll get much better results than looking for "woodies"


----------



## ship (May 7, 2007)

Way back when I often found it easier to build my own than rely upon the vary rare insteance I could find something to 1/2" = 1'-0" scale. Got my figurines - far too few of them, found them at some hobby shop but furniture... at best it's rare to find that scale. Perhaps easier now with the internet. Look towards who makes doll house furniture and special order your 1/2" scale items that might be available but not stocked. If you have a local doll house and or craft center, bring a scale rule with you and measure to see what's close. Or if they seem to specilize in doll house stuff, chat with them for scale furniture.

Often normal doll house furniture and stuff will be close enough at times - I know my sister's doll house was never the same after I got into scene design/stage model classes in school. Than again, neither was my brother's train set, scale grass and folliage in general can be downsized say a tree a bush, this much less both types of "raw materials" often were easy to modify to my purposes.

Still, time and foam core, balsa wood and or green plant hoding foam plus a good Exacto Knife set, and lots of jesso were often my best friends when it came to making furniture. Granted your fingers will no doubt never forgive you for the use of the hot glue gun when not using Sobo glue. Further plaster or scenic dope, the scene shop etc. if going the make your own stuff route, figure it takes as much or more time to do the model as to draft and sketch up the design. That's why white etc. models are also a good concept. Them or 1/4" and 1/2" foam core rough approximations at times.

Another option potentially available would be an architectural / drafting supply store. As a theory at least architects would while normally doing stuff in 1/4" scale and need furniture and people for such models, perhaps have suppliers that laso do 1/2" scale. Again a special order but an option.


----------



## tekgoddess (May 9, 2007)

Thanks to all. i actuaslly found some woodies in my Rose Brand catalogue. My exacto and foamcore and balsa are still my basics.


----------

